# Logo painted on cement



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Job I was on a few months ago. Actually fun!

http://www.decoartisans.com/Cement Floor Painting.htm


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow thats some high end work.
Nice job


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nice job RD


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome work RD. :thumbsup:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Looks great!!! Nice work.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweeettttt


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Good Work!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That there is some mighty fine craftsmanship. :thumbup: :thumbup:

But my knees hurt just seeing someone on their knees on cement.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks all. More of a back ache.


----------

